# Acer Aspire 5100 CD/DVD Drive not showing



## mrstewieo (Aug 22, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire 5100, I bought it in November 2007. Recently, when I put a dvd or a cd into the drive, its not showing in My Computer.

Even when the CD is out, the CD and DVD drives arent showing.

The cd/dvd isn't showing in 'Device Manager', so I can't click and search for new drivers.

I really need help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Check to see if the drives are listed in the BIOS.

If the drives are detected in BIOS try removing the filters.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## patel.rajkiran (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Guyz! 

Can you help me to download the driver of my acer laptop?

model RD 4100


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

patel.rajkiran said:


> Hi Guyz!
> 
> Can you help me to download the driver of my acer laptop?
> 
> model RD 4100


Hello patel.rajkiran

You need to start a new thread.


----------

